# Meine Kois sind so scheu... :-(



## chriskoi (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Koifreunde,

ich hoffe mir kann hier geholfen werden...

Ich habe nun seid ca. zwei jahren einen meiner Meinung nach vorerst ausreichenden Teich. Jedoch werden meine Kois einfach nicht zutraulich. Egal was ich versuche sie lassen sich nicht anlocken.    

Woran kann das liegen?

Danke schon einmal für eure Hilfe....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois sind so scheu... :-(*

Hallo und :willkommen

schau mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21702

Auch du hast ja keine Riesen im Teich, die sind halt ein wenig zappeliger


----------



## axel (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois sind so scheu... :-(*

Hallo Chriskoi

Ich hab zwar keine Kois .
Aber ich denke die Fische sind auch nicht anders als meine Winzlinge .
Ich werf immer an der selben Stelle ein wenig Futter in den Teich .
Nach dem Winter hat sich auch kein Fisch an den Rand getraut . 
Jetzt kommen sie schon angeschwommen wenn ich an den Teichrand trete. Den sie wissen gleich gibts Leckeres  
Wenn ich im Sommer im Teich sitze versuchen die mich sogar zu fressen 

Lg 
axel


----------



## XXXSTINGRAYXXX (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois sind so scheu... :-(*

*Hallo chriskoi! 

Benutze mal die Suchfunktion, über dieses Problem wurde schon oft geschrieben!!!


Liebe Grüße       :cu
Dani + Markus*


----------



## chriskoi (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois sind so scheu... :-(*

Das mit dem Thema einen Chagoi hinzuzusetzten finde ich nich tso gut , da ich meine Teich auch nicht überfüllen will ( auch wenn man nie genug kois haben kann)! Ich werde es denke ich nochmal mit Seidenraupen probieren und viel Geduld... Trotzdem danke euch allen.-.-.


----------



## zickenkind (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois sind so scheu... :-(*

Hallo Chriskoi,

wo mit ich Erfolg hatte war zu festen Zeiten die Fütterung durchzuführen. Zur Fütterungszeit an den Teich setzen, nicht stehen bleiben weil großes Objekt Angst machen könnte. Oder sogar hinknieen oder ähnliches, halt klein machen. Auch was gut sein könnte (keine Garantie) wenn Du nicht in der Sonne stehst, Schattenbildung. Langsam an den Teich gehen, nicht stampfen.....

Allerdings hat das ZAHME auch einen Nachteil, die natürlichen Räuber haben dann auch leichteres Spiel. Hat mich leider auch 3-4 Kois/Goldfische gekostet. Folge war Aufrüstung mit E.-Zaun. 

Da ich jetzt gemauert habe und der Rand höher lieg (KoiUwe) ist die Gefahr nicht mehr. 

73 Michael


----------



## Doris (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Kois sind so scheu... :-(*

Hallo Chriskoi

Wir haben unsere Koi mittlerweile 4 Jahre im Teich - und der eine oder andere ist immer noch scheu.
Du brauchst sehr viel Geduld. Auch ich habe - wie schon geschrieben wurde - die Koi fast immer zur gleichen Zeit an der selben Stelle gefüttert. So kamen sie schon mal immer her, wenn es an der Zeit war. Ich bin immer in die Hocke gegangen, oder habe mich hingesetzt und keine schnellen Bewegungen gemacht. Auch laute Geräusche mögen meine überhaupt nicht.
Irgendwann (so nach 2 Jahren) kam ein Koi und liess sich streicheln. Im letzten Jahr kam ab und an ein anderer hinzu und auch ihn konnte ich kurz streicheln. Nach dem Winter sind sie Anfangs immer wieder scheu, aber das hat sich jetzt im Frühlich fast völlig gegeben.
Mittlerweile kann ich sogar an einer anderen Stelle *im* Wasser stehen, dann umkreisen sie mich und fangen an, an meinen Zehen zu knabbern.
Du brauchst nur einfach sehr viel Geduld, dann wird es schon


----------

